# vsh uncapping hurt larva



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

When they uncapp the larvae does it effect the larva


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes. Generally, larvae that are uncapped are chewed out and destroyed. Better to lose a few larvae than to allow mites to breed without impediment.

Incidentally, that's why you don't want too much of that trait because the bees will chew out too many larvae, many without reason. Wild bees have broadly varying levels of the VSH trait which is why I do not found my breeding program upon that trait.


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Solomon Parker said:


> Incidentally, that's why you don't want too much of that trait because the bees will chew out too many larvae, many without reason.


http://www.harbobeeco.com/vsh/

John Harbo who was one of the pioneer researchers of VSH claims that this problem has been solved through selective breeding. In his stock, at least.


----------

